# Anyone else had boring parents?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I feel like the way I was raised contributed a lot to my current situation. My parents never really did anything fun with me. They fed me, clothe me, etc. but that's pretty much it. 
One time my friend convinced me to sign up for a soccer team (I hated sports), my parents agreed, but while my friend's parents always went to our games my parents never showed up. Most of the people I have met had parents that took them to theme-parks, carnivals, etc. My parents only took me to Walmart when they went grocery shopping. 

I'm reminded of how much I haven't done when I talk to people my age. I always feel left out of conversations because I really haven't experience life much. I usually get along much better with older people (30+) than with people of my age group. I wish my life wasn't so boring.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

My parents are poor so I never really went anywhere either.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

My parents homeschooled me, kept me inside a house almost all my life pretty much.


----------



## Sandine (Jul 9, 2017)

Same here. They only care about my grades. Always told me that I should worry about school, never taught me how to behave in real life. We never really went anywhere except in summer, and it was always the same beach every year. They only watch tv all day long. I don't have siblings so I never really had someone my age by my side. They have lots of friends but never hang out with them. Even their marriage seems boring. They don't go out together. The only thing they talk about is me or household chores. Every day is the same, boring routine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What did your parents like to do in their spare time?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My father would read the paper or get drunk in his spare time my mother done knitting ....I never thought about it before but those are boring hobbies :teeth...


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

My parents just sit around and plan their next vacation. They have no friends or hobbies and go nowhere except work and their once a year cruise. I can understand a single person not wanting to go out alone, with no one to talk to... but if you're married WTF would you want to stay home?


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine don't do much either. We used to go out on daytrips sometimes when I was younger, but that was 25+ years ago. We also used to go to the beach a lot of summers, but we haven't been in 10 years and I doubt it will happen again. My mom used to go out places with women she would meet or neighbors, but she doesn't really do that anymore. Once in a while my mom and I would go out with family when they were in town but when I got in my teens I would usually just go with them on my own. Sometimes my dad goes out with his friends, but it's rare... We used to go out for breakfast or lunch on the weekends when I was elementary-middle school age, in high school it got less often.

And my parents really only go out together if it's to go shopping. They did go out to a restaurant a few weeks ago for father's day, which was surprising.

I pretty much just started going places with friends I made while I was in college and I could ride with them or drive wherever they were and meet up with them. Although now, if I want to go out, I just go by myself. I don't really go out with my parents much anymore, unless they are going to buy something and I want to tag along.

Yeah, there's a lot of things I haven't done that most my age have. Sometimes it gets depressing to think about, especially when I see people travelling, etc and knowing I'll probably never get to see those places. I've only been out of my home state once and that was just barely. I'd love to go out and see the country, but I don't have much time.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

My parents had me in their early 20s & it all went caput afterwards. They've both remarried and have sizeable new families in their 30s/40s. They have stereotypical jobs, IT & a teacher. I lived with my mother growing up. 
I don't ever recall being challenged or encouraged to do anything by either parent other than a fleeting interest of what they might have. I didn't really develop any passions until uni and was never encouraged to explore things I liked while growing up (admittedly that's partly my fault too). I didn't really go out or make friends & parents weren't really very interested in this issue either.

Their new families are happy & the children were challenged, pushed and exposed to lots of different things and all the younger siblings have a wide group of friends, both introverted & extroverted. 

Today all they really focus on is spending lots of a large holiday or buying/selling property to increase their asset holdings. I rarely get a chance for an in-depth thought-provoking conversation with them & there's never any interest on more than a superficial level.


----------

